# Indoor Decorations



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm new on this forum and just love all the ideas already on here! This year will be my second adult Halloween party and want to change it up a bit from last year, we've got a new venue so that helps, I've got the outdoor decor pretty much set, but I'm having a bit of trouble with indoor decor. I'm changing all the lights to either red or blacklights, and I was thinking of draping lots of black fabric around the house, along with some scene setters I have, but other than that I'm stuck on some cool ideas for indoor decor. Especially for the kitchen, as there are lots and lots of cupboard and not sure how to decorate them!

Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Happy halloween banners and pumpkin/skeleton cut-outs are always a simple way to go. I always have a few scattered around any room.

Few JOL's on the countertops, perhaps some fall decorations, like autumn leaves, garlands and stuff.

Halloween tablecloths also go down a treat.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

For your cupboard: A "Witch's Kitchen"! Make as many bottles and jars as you want.

For your walls: Scene Setters...these can sometimes be cheesy, but some are VERY cool.

Also, how about some sihouette cutouts for all your windows? Those will all be seen from the inside too and can be really spooky!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*These are all great ideas.
Inside for me is the easiest since
I don't have a front yard ( I live in a condo ) 
What I use : cutouts/scene setters/fall garland/strings of pumpkins, skeletons, eyeballs, bats, orange and purple lights around doorways and windows/ Jack-O-Lanterns/ fake bugs (the glow kind I use)/fake skulls/ halloween votive holders/ etc....the ideas are endless. Try Dollar Tree, Target, Wal-mart for inexpensive indoor decor....you'll find something that catches you eye, I'm sure!!*


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I really like the witch's kitchen idea, I think I'll use that! Time to start shopping again!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Senorita

Welcome to this Happiest of Haunts!

I haven't got too much space indoors but I will show you a couple of piccies from last years party. Mine tends to be a little cutsie as there are a lot of small children around but there is so much you can do









My Witches Kitchen









Another shot of it under the Blacklight









On the tops of units









and you can always exchange any regular pictures with more seasonal ones!


















And of course the food is always a decorationby it's self!

BW


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Love those pics britishwitch.

So simple yet so effective, reminds me of my first ever halloween party, made me realize i've strayed so much into thinking too big i've forgotten the traditional stuff i love.

Definitely inspired for some stuff this year.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Why thank you OMG 

When you have small children you tend to stick to the cutsie traditional stuff I suppose through fear of upsetting them! I wouldn't want to put any of them off, they are the next generation of haunters that will hopefully keep this going for us. but as soon as they have grown up I will let myself do all the bits that I see on here and really want to do. Trouble is all my friends keep having these little ones and there just seems to be more each year. Never mind, I am good with the traditional. As long as it is any sort of Halloween party thats fine with me!

BW


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Britishwitch, where did you get all of your ghosts and stuffs for your walls??? As well as the posters of pictures lol


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Halloween Queen

I picked them up at a party store near to where I live. I haven't seen any advertised this year yet though. I liked them as they were fairly cheap £2 - £3 each I think and created quite an impact.

BW


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

great job british witch - as you say - have to keep the cutsie stuff when there's young kids around - as mine are older now i can decorate the way i want  but I'm all for halloween decorations - no matter which way - as long as people are joining in & getting everyone in the mood


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Absolutely, its the taking part that counts.

Even if it is just one or two JOLs. 

Things have slowly evolved here over the years...when I look back at the picture of our first Graveyard it really was quite pathetic, but at the time I was chuffed with it. Last years effort was a little better but when I see others Haunts I feel quite inferior, but I will persivere. The main thing is, as a family we all love doing it and that is the main thing to me!

BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Senorita,

One of the simplest of things to make are the Witches hats that you can see on top of the wall units. I got the idea from a fab website called the Dead End (I hope I am allowed to say which sites) This ladies work is quite incrediable. 

They are simply made from Cardboard and Papier Mache, and the comments I got last year when I put mine on display were really good.

They only take a little bit of time and effort and cost next to nothing (price of the glue). I have been working on another one this afternoon and it has only taken me about 2 hours from start to finish.

BW


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

My first big party was actually my best friend's party that she wanted me to organize and decorate. It was made a lot easier because she had painted her whole house a rich mango shade of orange! I changed all the regular lights to blue party lights (I find the bulb-sized black lghts are just too dark) and used a few strands of the really big old-school outdoor orange lights along the archways of the living room. 

Use some orange and black rolls of crepe streamers and twist them together across the ceiling, and maybe some bunches of balloons in the corners where they meet (I like purple). Gives it that 'party' atmosphere. We also had several groupings of pillar candles and votives on the fireplace mantle and the table where we had all the food. Obviously you have to be cautious with that idea. 

But the biggest one- Jack-o-lanterns!! Lots of them! We bought about a dozen on sale right before the party and cleaned them out ahead of time and had a carving contest with everyone in groups and prizes for the winner. 
Hope you have a wonderful party!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, I so agree Barbarella, last year we had a family party the night before I actual Halloween Party and all we did all evening was carve out the pumpkins. We did about 25 or so I think. We had such a great time too!

BW


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Britishwitch- your food display is lovely (as well as the rest of the display...)!
I'm big on having lots of little snacks like that, especially when everyone's drinking. I was trying to think of what else we did for the party, Oh! As cheesy as this sounds, we had a bobbing for apples contest! We found a big plastic laundry sink, the kind with the high legs, and washed it all out, painted the outside black and threw a lot of glitter on it, and filled it up with red-dyed water. Of course, since everyone is in costume, we tied their hands behind their back and cut a hole in the bottom of a garbage bag that could be just slipped over the head to keep them dry. And hilarity ensued!
I'm going to have to find those pics and post them somewhere...


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you, you are very kind! 

Oh yes I would love to see the piccies!!!!!

We have done bobbing apples with the children, but unfortunately British weather can be a little too cold sometimes and as I value my kitchen floor, it has to be done outside. I think I have some pictures though of the last time. I will see if I can find and post.

Funny though, the children didn't seem to notice the cold...they were too busy having fun!

BW


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Okay, I put up the pics finally. Not too many, and I'm afraid I wasn't really focused on shooting the decorations at the time (live and learn...). I know what you mean about valuing the floors- thank God that it was linoleum, because we we worried about the red dye!


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures Britishwitch! Thanks so much for all the ideas! And your food looks amazing!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Senorita, your wlcome! And thank you!

Barbarella, I have just got to look at your piccies....the red water was really effective. The pictures are fab! I love your JOLs ....I think they are always my favorite decoration!

BW


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Remember that you want to set the tone for the party.
Swapping out regular light switches with dimmer light switches is a start. It's pretty inexpensive & simple to do. You can control the lighting from room to room. If you have a chandelier, add flicker flame bulbs to it. Uplights (vertical cylinder w/ light mounted in bottom) create drama. Put a strobe light on the floor pointing up at the ceiling in front of the drapes, then pull them closed. It will look like lightning, etc. from outside. Sometimes keeping things simple is the best. Ice hand in the punch bowl, pillar candles, pumpkins or Jack-o-lanterns around. Don't forget to theme out the bathroom, maybe a bat cave or something. Hang shreaded cheesecloth from ceilings, etc. with velcro dots. Don't forget to use fax spider webs around mirrors, chandeliers, & even hanging from the ceiling w/ velcro dots. There should be some creepy music like: Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana at the entrance to greet guests & set the tone. A fogger w/ chiller outside the door would help too. Don't forget outside lighting to theme out too.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Almost forgot... visit the Dollar Stores. They have cheap black crows to decorate. Can be added thoughout about food, next to pumpkins, or even hung from monofiliment to simulate flight.


----------



## cwhitlock (Sep 24, 2009)

try using blue and/or green lights instead gives better lighting and gives definate haunted house feeling. also try cardboard or laminated halloween pictures images and tape stick to front of cupboards; could also use posable cardboard figures.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought some nice cardboard cutouts and banners at the dollar tree yesterday. Great deals for a dollar. I plan to use those inside. Kids will love them, hopefully.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Ditto on the Dollar Tree items. They have nice looking paper lanterns with bulbs that are as nice as the more expensive ones. Mirror and Wall decals, banners, cutouts, its all good! 
For the kitchen Dollar Tree has a set of signs with creepy menus and such. You can go even further and get Scene Setter type covers for your cabinet doors.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Our party is outside, and I need to work on my inside too...and I agree that lighting plays a big part. Even tho I use candles, and glowing pumpkins, its not enough. People come inside to use the bathroom and even tho there is plenty of light, they turn on all the lights and leave them on (ruining the mood). I think I will switch out my lightbulbs for blue & green ones (thanks cwhitlock ) and hang blair witch-like stick thingys with the velcro dots (thanks haunty ) I was gonna use tacks, but velcro is way better!
Last year I had these glass canisters on my counters, and people loved them.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Barbarella- love your pics! (the one with your kitty on the gargoyle is great!)

Britishwitch - OMG! I sure hope you had help making all that food!
Everything is in nice bite-size pieces, so convienent for everyone.
Great pics....


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Britishwitch, Welcome to this Happiest of Haunts!

I haven't got too much space indoors but I will show you a couple of piccies from last years party. Mine tends to be a little cutsie as there are a lot of small children around but there is so much you can do.

Love your decor Britishwitch.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

SkellyCat, Last year I had these glass canisters on my counters, and people loved them. 


Great canisters, SkellyCat. You gave me some great ideas for items to put in my jars.


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

I love decorating with the Halloween string lighting, I place them around my windows and entryways along with placing them above my kitchen cabinets. They are great for indoor decorating as well as out. Check out some of the string lighting at Unique Halloween String Lights


----------

